# Ten Mille GW Crocodile Build



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Doug's package from the UK arrived this week, with three new British cars to build.

The first one will be the GW Croocodile, a low center flat car.

Yesterday was spent starting the cleaning and prep work of all the white metal parts. This is my first time working with an all WM kit, it hasn't been as bad as I have heard others say.

Last night I did a side mock up to scale in a possible load for the car. I am still playing with the final size of it, but I think it will be pretty impressive when done.










Today was spent assembling the car and drilling out screw holes, followed by a bottle of Zap. And here is where I call it a night. Car resting on bogies, bolsters not installed. 










Primer and paint to follow.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks like a good kit. They have a web site? Price/size?


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Great start! Looks like a very nice kit indeed.


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry,

The web site is Ten Mille

As far as the scale, I get conflicting reports, 10mm scale and 1:32. I haven't spent much time on those silly details, I've been building, cause when all is said and done the scale is "Close Enough"

I have the invoice here

Keep in mind all prices are pounds sterling.

78 for the crocodile 
92 for the toad
139 siphon g (bogies and wheels additional)

less VAT plus shipping. Shipping for these three kits was just under 63 quid.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

As far as the scale, I get conflicting reports, 10mm scale and 1:32 
Kent, 

Many, if not most, UK gauge 1 standard gauge models are built to 10mm:1ft scale, which is 1:30.5 and almost indistinguishable from 1/32. Hence the manufacturer of your wagons is Tenmille Products (p.s. not Ten Mille.) I would assume all their products are 10mm:1ft 

(You're going to love that Siphon G. It is expensive for a reason - can you say louvres? Outside framed? But I'll let you show it. )

For the load, check out your local West Marine. This is an outboard prop. You can probably find an old bronze one if you check the boatyards.


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Kent - finishing off this model of yours, and just about any other white metal model, is made a whole lot easier if you remove the 'matte finish' left from the casting process before painting. It is, in fact, a very fine releasing agent like talcum powder, and might interfere with the eventual finish job. I've built literally hundred of such kits, including around eighty locomotives in 00 scale, and know whereof I speak. 

A large component kit like this one, indeed most in larger scales, can be cleaned up ready for using any suitalble adhesive - ACC, Epoxy or even low-melt soldering - by using a brass suede brush. Smaller parts benefit from the use of brass brush in a Dremel or similar device on the slowest speed setting. 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

I pretty much finished the crocodile this morning. A few tie down loops need to be installed and I will have to tweek the bogies some more. This was my first white metal kit and all in all I'm pleased with it. Here is a picture:










The wood pieces have been painted with floquil paint, then the white metals were splashed with neo-lube. I will probably break out the airbrush when the bogies are trued.

Now back to the siphon g


----------

